# Interesting YouTube channel



## robutacion (Jun 28, 2020)

I don't know this guy from a bar of soap and I don't even know if he is an IAP member but I come across some of his videos about the 1,000 and 2,000 segmented pieces in a pen blank apart from other things he makes that many folks here seen pics of pens with identical segmentations but have no idea on how to achieve it so I thought in sharing it here and hope some of you learn something from it.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7kOKw8NqtY2iz0M5x--cSA

Cheers
George


----------



## magpens (Jun 28, 2020)

This person is a fairly new IAP member.
One of his pens was on the Front Page of IAP just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## wood128 (Jun 28, 2020)

Beautiful work gluing up those pieces of veneer to make a pen blank. Really looks easy from watching the video , but takes lots of time and patience. I give him a lot of credit !! Hope to see more of his work on IAP.


----------

